# Pop up trailer (mechanical arm issue)



## rock_n_roll063006 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just bought a 1979 starcraft pop-up camper (first pop up owned and operated) I seem to be having issues with the rear mechanical arms. They do lift the top up but not evenly with the front... Is this a known issue do i half to adjust as I crank? Furthermore, you can also visibly see the arms popping out of the undercarriage.

I was wondering what the quickest and cheapest way to fix this is... If home repair is at all possible. I do have pictures for reference if needed and can always take more.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

It has been a lot of years since I owned a pop up. I loved it.
I snapped the cable which raises the top once.The first one the floor rotted out and the risers or arms came out of the bottom. I used a couple of poles as a quick fix.
I think your problem is your floor has rotted, as you try to raise the top the arms go down instead of up once the weight gets on them. I don't know how easy it would be for you to get at the part that is rotten. If you can get at it with a saws all or jig saw cut it out and replace it with new. You also might be able to put a brace under it. If you can put a couple of bolts through the arms to hold them to the frame.
It could be that it, the cable, is out of adjustment. I doubt that because of you being able to see the arms going down through the bottom.
Good luck. Btw mine, with the rotten floor, after i fixed it I traded it in.


----------

